# Travelling to Australia with a pet



## Paulez (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anybody travelled to Australia with a pet? I would like to know your experience since I'm moving to Sydney this July (from Spain) and I'll take my dog. Thanks


----------



## Abbey19 (Oct 25, 2010)

it nice to visit australia with your pet animal 
for more information india pls visit this link


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Paulez said:


> Has anybody travelled to Australia with a pet? I would like to know your experience since I'm moving to Sydney this July (from Spain) and I'll take my dog. Thanks


Go to the web site bob in oz google it like this.

His wife has a company that helps with all the bureaucracy of taking a pet to oz


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope you'll have your own transport. Services, in Sydney at least, are not pet friendly and there aren't many pet friendly lodging.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I just noticed you said you were actually moving and not just coming here on a trip!

I brought my dog with me to Sydney in August from Canada. I did everything myself, didn't use any transport agent that charged crazy fees. If you follow aqis timeline to the letter, it's perfectly doable but I can't deny it was stressful as hell.

Lucky you, they're reducing quarantine time from 30 to 10 days!

My dog was pretty scared when she first arrived to quarantine but a few hours in our arms is all she needed to get out of it.

Pet friendly rental apartments are extremely hard to come by. 

Can't take a pet on the public transport so hopefully you will live close to a vet.

There are a lot of fleas here and we live close to the city! coming from Canada, this was something new.


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

I would say be prepared to wait. Australia has very strict measures when it comes to quarantining animals entering the country. Best check the .gov.au websites about this.


----------



## TobiLopez (May 16, 2014)

Yeah it's just okay. Just don't get them out of your sight. But I guess some of them are right if you want to travel Australia with your dog, it's best to have your own transportation.


----------

